# Disney World, Orlando, Fl



## BullwinkleMoose

We are planning a trip for June 2007 with our Daughter, Granddaughter, and the wife's Son in Law.







Did a little looking and looks like the on grounds sites are around 65.00 a night for trailers. We will be there probably 4 nights, Mon - Thurs. Would like to stay on the grounds because I can save a good bit of in & around gas mileage. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## 3LEES

BullwinkleMoose said:


> We are planning a trip for June 2007 with our Daughter, Granddaughter, and the wife's Son in Law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little looking and looks like the on grounds sites are around 65.00 a night for trailers. We will be there probably 4 nights, Mon - Thurs. Would like to stay on the grounds because I can save a good bit of in & around gas mileage. Any information is appreciated.
> [snapback]120906[/snapback]​


Here is the WDW site:

Fort Wilderness Rates

If you check on this site, you can find packages that can bring down your total daily cost of staying at Fort Wilderness. You can also forgo daily trips to the theme parks and just hang out at Fort Wilderness. They have a lot to offer without spending entry fees to the parks.

I hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## Katrina

AAA membership can get you 20% off on the campground rates.
If staying for a week, this can cover the cost of the AAA membership.
This is the best campground on the entire planet IMHO!


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> This is the best campground on the entire planet IMHO!
> [snapback]120918[/snapback]​


Ditto Jim
I'm ready to go back down again









Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best campground on the entire planet IMHO!
> [snapback]120918[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto Jim
> I'm ready to go back down again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120971[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Should we go ahead and Schedule Ft. Wilderness 07 Outbackers Style?


----------



## nascarcamper

Fort Wilderness is indeed the best place to camp. Upgrade to the premium site. It's well worth the extra $. As far as the theme parks go, we did the park hoppers so you could go to any park you want any day. We had a blast and did visit multiple parks in one day. The transportation from the campground makes it so easy. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Long way to go for us West Coasters....

Wonder if Disneyland has something similar?


----------



## muliedon

We were just at Disney the end of May. I could not convince DW to take the outback though. If you think that you might be interested in eating at the parks, check into their Disney Dining plan. It will save you a bunch of money. Of course with the outback you might decide to eat back at the campground. Have fun.

Don


----------



## luv2rv

Was there with the Outback at the end of January - loved it. It's a great way to do Disney.

Another 'nearby' option is Tropical Palms - about $40 per night..

Enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## Dean_P

We will be going to fort wilderness on June 23rd. It will we our 2nd camping trip in the new Outback.


----------



## willie226

I was there before i got my out back. at that time my mother and law and step father were camping in there motorhome and we really liked it and they have a good resturant there to that you may want check out.

Happy Camping action


----------



## 3LEES

Katrina said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best campground on the entire planet IMHO!
> [snapback]120918[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto Jim
> I'm ready to go back down again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120971[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should we go ahead and Schedule Ft. Wilderness 07 Outbackers Style?
> [snapback]120989[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim, that's a great idea!


----------



## prevish gang

All I can say is that I have never been disappointed in anything that Disney has done from the parks to Broadway productions. We have stayed in one of their resorts before too, so I say if Disney does it, it is worth the $$$. I'd drive with my Outback in a heartbeat!!! Someone say Rally????


----------



## daves700

I am in for that .... how about early March ?


----------



## RizFam

We go every year in Feb & the rates are cheaper all around. It is their value season, & IMO the Best time to go, the weather is perfect & less crowds. 
I would Just Love an OB Rally at Ft. Wilderness









Tami


----------



## Y-Guy

I've never stayed in the Campground, but we stayed in the cabin on one of our many trips and loved it. Learned how to avoid riding the Disney bus by taking the boats to DL or getting off at the Contemporary Resort and getting on the monorail.



Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder if Disneyland has something similar?


Don't I wish, wouldn't that be sweet? They got all that land of the Strawberry fields finally, pave over Strawberries and put up a Camping lot...

Nothing like it though, its RV asphalt parking or you need to drive a ways. I've heard mixed reviews on the further out campgrounds as a number of people report loud freeway noise and thefts when they are at Disneyland.


----------



## prevish gang

If you guys are serious, I will organize it. If there seems to be enough interest we can start a new rally post. Is there anyone out there more experienced in this kind of thing that wants to help? I'll make the necessary calls to check rates if the interest is there. We were talking about Ft Wilderness this past weekend in Luray and there seemed to be a lot of interest. I dont' want to hijack this post, but PM me if you want to add your name to the list for March. We were afraid that for those who live further North that once we dewinterized we would have to rewinterize if we did it in Feb.


----------



## RizFam

We'll be going in Feb., & I would like nothing more then to have friends with us in Disney,.







March really isn't a good time to go, but I completely understand & respect the dewinterizing concerns.

Tami


----------



## Fire44

We might be interested but would have to check that the kids don't have anything special in school the week. Feb would be better for us, I think.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Fire44 said:


> We might be interested but would have to check that the kids don't have anything special in school the week. Feb would be better for us, I think.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]125610[/snapback]​


Gary, 
I thought we had been talking about this and someone said Feb was Mardi Gras and it was really crowded. Do you remember that conversation? Would fall be better?
Darlene


----------



## Fire44

I know that Mardi Gras is in Feb but if you make it before Presidents Day, it would keep the cost down. When is Mardi Gras....

Gary


----------



## RizFam

Darlene, we have been going to Disney in Feb for the 3 years in a row & I have never heard about Mardi Gras.







It does get really crowded from Feb 16 to April 22nd which is Peak Season.

Jim, (Katrina) I would Love to go in Oct as well. Been working on the DH ever since we left in Feb.









Tami


----------



## nascarcamper

We went 2 weeks before Christmas the year of the Wright Bros celebration. Our kids had an extra week break that year so the schools could be used for parking. Disney World was dead. Most of the time we were the only people on the buses and didn't have to stand in line very often for any rides. By the end of the week it was slamming. Fort Wilderness was 40% full when we got there but by Friday it was 100% until after the first of the year. The timing was perfect except it put us getting home exhuasted with my daughters birthday and Christmas looming over us. We never ate a meal besides breakfast at the tt. You will be so busy if you try and take it all in. Cool place and spotless restrooms with great laundry facilities. I can't remember the exact dates but one morning while watching the news we got to see them pull ole Sadaam out of his rat hole.







That was better than Disney.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

muliedon said:


> We were just at Disney the end of May.Â I could not convince DW to take the outback though.Â If you think that you might be interested in eating at the parks, check into their Disney Dining plan.Â It will save you a bunch of money.Â Of course with the outback you might decide to eat back at the campground.Â Have fun.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]121209[/snapback]​


we are heading to Orlando ( useing time share time, not tt)in November for 2 weeks, 4 adults and one 2and half year old. 
Would love to have you share your experience and what you did and didn't like...etc. Will you PM me? thanks! Tawnya


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

prevish gang said:


> All I can say is that I have never been disappointed in anything that Disney has done from the parks to Broadway productions. We have stayed in one of their resorts before too, so I say if Disney does it, it is worth the $$$. I'd drive with my Outback in a heartbeat!!! Someone say Rally????
> [snapback]121418[/snapback]​


RALLY!RALLY!RALLY!


----------



## rallsfam

prevish gang said:


> If you guys are serious, I will organize it. If there seems to be enough interest we can start a new rally post. Is there anyone out there more experienced in this kind of thing that wants to help? I'll make the necessary calls to check rates if the interest is there. We were talking about Ft Wilderness this past weekend in Luray and there seemed to be a lot of interest. I dont' want to hijack this post, but PM me if you want to add your name to the list for March. We were afraid that for those who live further North that once we dewinterized we would have to rewinterize if we did it in Feb.
> [snapback]125550[/snapback]​


We are going in August and are looking forward to it. I will post a complete review upon completion of that trip. I think that it would be awesome to have a Rally their. We are staying there for 8 days and have park hopper passes and it is still way under $2,000. After being in Iraq for the last year, I am certainly up for a great vacation with Mickey and Friends. This will be my third outing in my new Outback 28RSDS, which BTW, is AWESOME. It is the envy of everyone who sees it at the campground. Of course, my truck is very complimentary to the camper. Thanks to my DW for getting me an awesome truck to pull our awesome camper. What a welcome home gift!!!!


----------



## prevish gang

rallsfam said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are serious, I will organize it. If there seems to be enough interest we can start a new rally post. Is there anyone out there more experienced in this kind of thing that wants to help? I'll make the necessary calls to check rates if the interest is there. We were talking about Ft Wilderness this past weekend in Luray and there seemed to be a lot of interest. I dont' want to hijack this post, but PM me if you want to add your name to the list for March. We were afraid that for those who live further North that once we dewinterized we would have to rewinterize if we did it in Feb.
> [snapback]125550[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We are going in August and are looking forward to it. I will post a complete review upon completion of that trip. I think that it would be awesome to have a Rally their. We are staying there for 8 days and have park hopper passes and it is still way under $2,000. After being in Iraq for the last year, I am certainly up for a great vacation with Mickey and Friends. This will be my third outing in my new Outback 28RSDS, which BTW, is AWESOME. It is the envy of everyone who sees it at the campground. Of course, my truck is very complimentary to the camper. Thanks to my DW for getting me an awesome truck to pull our awesome camper. What a welcome home gift!!!!
> [snapback]126070[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Great looking set up for sure. Have a wonderful time in Disney and thanks for your sevice to our country. My daughter in law just returned and I know how hard it is to be separated from your family. I appreciate your sacrafice.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

The wife and I are going this October 6-15th, not camping but staying in a friends timeshare. I guess this will be what we are doing for our 10 year anniversary.

I have been scoping out where to saty in a hotel for 3 nights and do the Disney thing until the rest of the group shows up on Sunday and we go to the resort.

There are so many different things I am getting aggravated trying to find a decent deal for 3 nights and tickets to the parks.

Any ideas of what not to do or definite things to do while in Orlando/Kissimmee area?

thanks

kevin


----------



## Katrina

hurricaneplumber said:


> The wife and I are going this October 6-15th, not camping but staying in a friends timeshare. I guess this will be what we are doing for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> I have been scoping out where to saty in a hotel for 3 nights and do the Disney thing until the rest of the group shows up on Sunday and we go to the resort.
> 
> There are so many different things I am getting aggravated trying to find a decent deal for 3 nights and tickets to the parks.
> 
> Any ideas of what not to do or definite things to do while in Orlando/Kissimmee area?
> 
> thanks
> 
> kevin
> [snapback]126206[/snapback]​


We'll be at Ft. Wilderness from the 7th - 14th. Shoot me a PM if you wanna hook up for some hello's.

best thing I can recommend is to get on the phone right away and try to get tickets to Mickeys Halloween party. This will get you 5 hours in the magic kingdom with no lines or crowds.


----------

